# I Think I'm Ready To Sell...midland Antique Festival



## springman (Jul 16, 2016)

Well Father... I am a bicycle collector. I went overboard for years dumping money into a growing heap of Chicago steel and chrome, namely Schwinn Bicycles. I have grown older now but I still remember the self talk that allowed me to indulge this aspect of my obsessive compulsive nature. I remember thinking, “When I'm older, these old bikes will give me something to do in my spare time.” That's all the encouragement I ever needed to give myself to plow a few extra bucks into a Kool Stingray. I have since filled a small barn.

Getting older is a grab bag of new existential insights. You have a heart attack say, or go deaf for a couple years as I have recently done...there's always some damn thing trying to kill you.

Then who will get stuck with these bikes?

It is the altruistic heartbeat of the collector to preserve the objects of their desire, to see them go on and survive long into the future. Many of my bikes are over 50 years and I wish them to avoid the garbage heap and so be placed carefully in the hand of those who will protect them into the next lap of this perpetual relay. I pass the baton to you.

The decision is made, I must thin the herd. I cannot expect my kids, who don't know squat about vintage bicycles, to one day have to deal with my karma.

No pressure! I can do this, right?

Red Balloon Bicycles will be at the Midland Michigan Antique Festival this July 22, 23, and 24th selling off a private collection of vintage Schwinn bicycles.
The models will include:
Sting Rays
Fast Back
Rams Horn
Krates
Varsity
Phantom (24 and 26 inch versions)
Travelers
Starlet
Collegiate
Speedster
Jaguar
Run About
Hollywood
Columbia 5 Star
Heavy Duty
plus others and various parts.

These bicycles are in a variety of conditions from show to project and will be sold as is. Sales final.
Prices will be competitive, plastic excepted.
Midland County Fairgrounds 6905 Eastman Ave. Midland, Mi 48642

We will be easy to find, just look for the Red Balloons!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Now that's advertising! GLWTS V/r Shawn


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 18, 2016)

Midland is always a good time. I will be sure to come by and say hello. No doubt you will unload there. So many people! GLWS.


----------



## vincev (Jul 18, 2016)

How about a pic of the Columbia 5 star and a price??


----------



## springman (Jul 20, 2016)

vincev said:


> How about a pic of the Columbia 5 star and a price??



$1,200 to open.


----------

